# 15 year old Golden - Athens GA



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html

he's about 1/2 way down - under the name Red

do we have any GA rescue folks here?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Too sad. I want Femore, what a hunk! And urgent it says


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very, very heartbreaking.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

The senior at Athens is still on his stray hold, but the local groups know about him and are keeping an eye on him!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for the update


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope the old guy finds a warm loving home for his remaining years.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This poor black lab mix is nothing but skin and bones!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He is so handsome and sweet looking. I wish I could take him. This is not the place to end his life!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How do they figure that he is 15? He looks to be 8-10 to me. 
Regardless, he is lovely, and obviously well cared cor. SOMEone has to be missing him...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Black Lab*

The poor black lab is just skin and bones-so pretty though!!
I hope someone loves him!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> How do they figure that he is 15? He looks to be 8-10 to me.
> Regardless, he is lovely, and obviously well cared cor. SOMEone has to be missing him...


I wondered that too. 15 is an unusual age to put on a dog unless you know that for certain.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I wondered that too. 15 is an unusual age to put on a dog unless you know that for certain.


There's too much to him for him to be 15. Which is GOOD, don't get me wrong. I think he's beautiful and should be home. Either with a family who is sick with worry, or, if his owners actually dumped him (which I doube given his condition) a forever home where he knows he is loved to the end.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish him luck, peace and happiness.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This same group of dogs have been posted over on the lab forum...I sure someone in the south can help get that black lab out, since I don't think it would be healthy enough to make a road trip.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless his heart, I would take him in a shot.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> This poor black lab mix is nothing but skin and bones!!


 
He's almost like the one we're trying to get out 

She's in GA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*15 year old*

The latest I heard on Friday about the 15 yr. old Golden Retriever is he has either a local adopter or GRRA is going to save him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the picture of that skinny lab is heartbreaking...... and anytime i see an obviously well cared for senior dog in a shelter is makes me so sad.. they must be so confused as to where their owner went..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Black Labs*

Did the two Black labs above get rescued, I pray???


----------

